# Found bird pls help



## Petitecoral (May 29, 2020)

I found bird in my garden 
Cant really fly
What do i do
Leave outside = neighbours cat eat or red ants eat
Please help
Typing with one hand other hand is occupied by lil bird


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Ohhhhh, little bird. I don't know what to do myself, but here is a link Redirect Notice


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Is there a wildlife center near you that you can call and maybe take it too?


----------



## Petitecoral (May 29, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Is there a wildlife center near you that you can call and maybe take it too?


Hello!
Thank you for the link! I just read it. Wildlife center isn’t a thing where i’m from. I don’t think it even exists 
I’ve placed lil birb in a cartoon box i put my pup’s training pad under it. 
the birb can’t really fly, when i approached it at first, it tried to fly away but it can’t. And after that, it just stays put. Doesn’t even hop away when I approach.
Doesn’t chirp too. I hope it’s alright. And the parents will come get lil birb soon. 
I don’t think i can keep or care for the birb. My puppy is very curious and it barks. I don’t want that to stress the birb.


----------



## Petitecoral (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If your vet will open soon, they may be able to advise you. The box is good. Try a small low sided container with a little water, like the lid of a jar or something to see if it will take water.

If you can place it up out of reach outside, perhaps the parents will come look for it. It's hard to tell if it's just very young, or if it's ill or injured. If it's just learning to fly, I think they will.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I second rose n poos. Is it drinking? Keep us updated please.


----------

